# High Country American Legend



## amwg2694 (Jan 15, 2006)

2005 legend is a 36 in. parallel limb bow mo b/u camo like new with sims s-coil stabilizer, sims limbsavers, tru glo 4 pin lighted sights, scott lil' goose release, trophy taker rest, 3 tube tournament quiver, four arrow hunting quiver, IBO= 312 fps. Over $600 invested, asking $425. I'm only selling this bow do to a recent ATV accident. Bills! Bills! Bills!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. If you place this in the For Sale section a lot more people will see the thread.


----------

